# Wanted... 1970s Timex Black Max watch



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

*Wanted... 1970s Timex Black Max watch*


View Advert


As per title, if anyone has one they could be parted from, please PM me 

Price neg.




*Advertiser*

rdwiow



*Date*

02/01/18



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

